# proper use of q6 modifier



## ambergary (Apr 8, 2009)

i have some questions regardin the use of q6 modifier. our radiology practice has been using q6 when our doctor sends out film to be read by another physician however they're not considered local tenens b/c they're not in the physical office and the primary physician is reading in office on same day. it considered more of staff overflow. so in this situation which would be the proper modifier we considered q5 but not sure if that will affect reimbursement or if that is even the proper modifier to use. 

thanks in advance for any help!


----------

